# User Got Caught



## potroastV2 (Nov 14, 2009)

One of our users was busted yesterday for one plant it looks like. This is very alarming but I would like to point out a couple things.

Charges: cultivation of marijuana, possession of marijuana and drug paraphernalia and public nuisance.

I don't know where the public nuisance came into play here but I think it was one of the reasons he was charged.

The story also says that he was tipped off by someone else.

This is a harsh reality of how you guys need to be safe. A couple tips that I have made up are as follows:

1) Clear your browser cache and cookies on a regular basis. http://www.ccleaner.com/download is a free program that does an excellent job.

2) Use a different user name then any other sites you goto. If i did a Google for this user name the third result was his website with name and address on it.

3) DO NOT GIVE OUT PERSONAL INFO, I DONT CARE HOW LONG YOU HAVE TALKED TO SOMEONE ON THE INTERNET. IT IS STILL THE INTERNET. YOU DO NOT KNOW THIS PERSON!

4) Do not give out your skype,aim,msn with those services once you are connected it is very easy to get your ip off that. (This I don't think was the case here)

The end result is be safe, don't make stupid mistakes.

Im going to leave this thread open for 24 hours, if you guys have any questions.

Take Care
Rollitup


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 14, 2009)

Yep, you dont want to tie any of your personal information to your "rollitup life" -- and you can never put emphasis on #3 because I think people have a natural tendency to feel comfortable with a stranger after talking for a while, and sometimes that can end in disaster.

Good post.


----------



## ugzkmk (Nov 14, 2009)

Earlier there was some banter in regards to rollitup.org logging and cataloging users' IP address information. Does this "fact" hold any truth in regards to rollitup collecting users' IP addresses and neatly organizing them in a little file?


----------



## poplars (Nov 14, 2009)

yeah I told him he needed to move to california hella times . . . . hopefully he doesn't have to do time for this . . . . .

fuckin bullshit, I've been seriously thinking about it all day since I heard about it.


----------



## bloomfields (Nov 15, 2009)

rollitup said:


> One of our users was busted yesterday for one plant it looks like. This is very alarming but I would like to point out a couple things.
> 
> Charges: cultivation of marijuana, possession of marijuana and drug paraphernalia and public nuisance.
> 
> ...


i am very worried about it , although i dont post pics , there is a program on the first thread - about the bust - i checked my ip address and its over 200 miles away from were i actually am , thats because i bought a wireless dongle second hand- or - buy a new dongle but dont give ur address - would need be a payg dongle tho - i top it up 5 bucks a month and only use it for sites like this- ppl please i no the urge to bragg is ripe in us all but please be careful - btw - here in uk 1 plant wud be a slapped wrist - still you cant help but think the guy blabbed to some1 more local to him - with the amount of terrorism and pedo's surfing the net - i think we dont have 2 much to worry about , tbh 
nice thred 
peace.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 15, 2009)

ugzkmk said:


> Earlier there was some banter in regards to rollitup.org logging and cataloging users' IP address information. Does this "fact" hold any truth in regards to rollitup collecting users' IP addresses and neatly organizing them in a little file?


Ips are not collected nor do we keep them for our personal use, they get expunged from the system.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Nov 15, 2009)

rollitup said:


> Ips are not collected nor do we keep them for our personal use, they get expunged from the system.


how do you deal with banned accounts or multiple accounts/ trouble makers? what time scale is it before ip's are expunged? daily, weekly?


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 15, 2009)

rollitup said:


> If i did a Google for this user name the third result was his website with name and address on it.


This is the only part I don't get??

I googled it and my third result was "Swanky mom's- where hip mom's hang out"


----------



## Dr. Indica (Nov 15, 2009)

Maybe it might be his medical marijuana site, came up at the top of the google search when I ran his last name. Pictures and everything

http://www.meetup.com/People-United-for-Medical-Marijuana-Jacksonville/members/9882705/

Obviously he was very open about his marijuana use.


----------



## Anjinsan (Nov 15, 2009)

Why can't we delete our own messages and or pictures?

I think it would be nice if R.I.U. let it's members retain some degree of control over their posts. The ability to delete threads and pictures is pretty much universal on messageboards. Why not here?

I am asking very nicely for this common courtesy.


----------



## Dr. Indica (Nov 15, 2009)

Anjinsan said:


> Why can't we delete our own messages and or pictures?
> 
> I think it would be nice if R.I.U. let it's members retain some degree of control over their posts. The ability to delete threads and pictures is pretty much universal on messageboards. Why not here?
> 
> I am asking very nicely for this common courtesy.


I was also curious about this, I did not know we couldn't delete pictures. That's a pretty standard option on any forum, so is post editing.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 15, 2009)

Great post Rolli, it sucks that someone got busted. So we all need a gentle reminder to be smart about who you are talking to, what you are saying and what you post. You never know who is on the other end.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 15, 2009)

rollitup said:


> Ips are not collected nor do we keep them for our personal use, they get expunged from the system.



It seems a lot of ppl are unaware however, that once uploaded, nothing ever entirely disappears. You may indeed expunge the IP's here, but they have been recorded elsewhere. There is always a record somewhere, and LEO under certain circumstances can pull anything they want to.

There are no true take backs on the internet.

Caution is always the guideline.


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> It seems a lot of ppl are unaware however, that once uploaded, nothing ever entirely disappears. You may indeed expunge the IP's here, but they have been recorded elsewhere. There is always a record somewhere, and LEO under certain circumstances can pull anything they want to.
> 
> There are no true take backs on the internet.
> 
> Caution is always the guideline.


this is very true, data has to go through main-servers to reach the sub-servers that we speak on. 


however this just happened because of the unfortunate fact that he lives in a bad state for growing, no medical whatsoever, and he posted his shit online. 

I guess I should have told him not to,it didn't really add up with me because I live in california and all this is just like nothing to me. but I forget that other people are risking their life posting something like that on the internet....


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 15, 2009)

Please keep the discussion related to the topic of the thread. The features such as deleting your posts/closing your posts are the types of features that are available only to elite subscribers.

Regarding the banned user information, why is that relevant to you? Were you banned for something?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Nov 15, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Please keep the discussion related to the topic of the thread. The features such as deleting your posts/closing your posts are the types of features that are available only to elite subscribers.
> 
> Regarding the banned user information, why is that relevant to you? Were you banned for something?


no not been banned, but rollitup said that they never kept ip's and i know to moderate a forum there must be some degree of ip saving otherwise you lot wouldnt beable to enforce anything..


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 15, 2009)

rollitup said:


> This is a harsh reality of how you guys need to be safe. A couple tips that I have made up are as follows:
> 
> 1) Clear your browser cache and cookies on a regular basis. http://www.ccleaner.com/download is a free program that does an excellent job.


Thanks for the suggestion...this program installs quick and found and cleared ~50MB of crap. My computer seems to like it.


----------



## Anjinsan (Nov 15, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Please keep the discussion related to the topic of the thread. The features such as deleting your posts/closing your posts are the types of features that are available only to elite subscribers.
> 
> Regarding the banned user information, why is that relevant to you? Were you banned for something?


I think the deleting of posts/attachments VERY relevant to the thread at hand. If StickyMango had the opportunity to delete his stuff...perhaps he could've done so in time.

I think that I am done with this board. I learned everything I need to know...if the board mods aren't looking out for my best interests in letting me have control over pics/threads that I create...then I do not see a reason that I should have fellow members best interests at heart. (Which is 95% of what there is to do here once you learn the basics of growing) --- telling n00bs that they need to wait 4 more weeks before harvest.


----------



## Anjinsan (Nov 15, 2009)

What do I have to do to delete my account here?

Do I need to flame the crap out of people? Or can I just ask you nicely?


----------



## Wordz (Nov 15, 2009)

Anjinsan said:


> I think the deleting of posts/attachments VERY relevant to the thread at hand. If StickyMango had the opportunity to delete his stuff...perhaps he could've done so in time.


probably not. Sticky mango showed someone his grow here on rollitup. then they probably showed it to people all like check out this badass weed I'm gonna be getting and someone was a narc. Then they showed the police the evidence of the grow online saying this is so and so's grow. Deleting threads/ post's makes it hard to keep up in a thread cuz it will no longer make sense. If you're afraid to post pictures then don't. If you posted pics and now want them off here well you should of been thinking about the pro's and con's earlier. If you want to delete an account you can't. just stop posting nobody will even realize you werehere in like a week. This is the internet nothing is private on here. If the only crime you commit is weed then you shouldn't have a problem but if you're the type that gets warrants and has a blatent disrespect for the law and CAN"T KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT then this might not turn out so well for you. The internet is the only place i feel safe discussing this kind of info.


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 15, 2009)

Anjinsan said:


> I think the deleting of posts/attachments VERY relevant to the thread at hand. If StickyMango had the opportunity to delete his stuff...perhaps he could've done so in time.
> 
> I think that I am done with this board. I learned everything I need to know...if the board mods aren't looking out for my best interests in letting me have control over pics/threads that I create...then I do not see a reason that I should have fellow members best interests at heart. (Which is 95% of what there is to do here once you learn the basics of growing) --- telling n00bs that they need to wait 4 more weeks before harvest.


Deleting posts would not have saved Sticky... StickyMango used the same username on this forum that he used everywhere else, he was not discreet about his growing, and ultimately that ended up getting him. Allowing a member to delete their own threads and posts can compromise a lot of important information contributed by other members. The forum staff absolutely have the your best interests in mind, which is why we encourage you to take these precautions seriously. 



Anjinsan said:


> What do I have to do to delete my account here?
> 
> Do I need to flame the crap out of people? Or can I just ask you nicely?


It is not possible to delete your rollitup.org account... Flaming members will get you banned, but not deleted.


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 15, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Thanks for the suggestion...this program installs quick and found and cleared ~50MB of crap. My computer seems to like it.


 
Hayduke 578.8 MB for me 
Veteran Smoker
*Mr. Ganja*


----------



## ric nobody (Nov 15, 2009)

did he get caught because of this site or just happened to be a member here but caught because of outside reasons?

its such a shame "getting caught" is even a phrase that applies to marijuana. i feel blessed to have a medical license, my scoliosis is very very painful at times. 

but anyways, like i said, did he get arrested because of posting on here or just happened to post here?


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 15, 2009)

rollitup said:


> One of our users was busted yesterday for one plant it looks like. This is very alarming but I would like to point out a couple things.
> 
> Charges: cultivation of marijuana, possession of marijuana and drug paraphernalia and public nuisance.
> 
> ...


Also some people might remember the inside of your home, so be careful when taking pictures, someone might also notice say your pretty puppy dog and be like well that asshole.


----------



## smartguy345 (Nov 16, 2009)

dam thats crazy... internet is hard to monitor everyone... I am sure they dont have time for small time people either...I am almost sure that someone he knew narc on him and he left a bread crumb trail to who he was....

this is just a reminder.... Man can they get on with the legalization of MJ? Why not go arrest drunks? Crazy talk going on here..


----------



## poplars (Nov 16, 2009)

ric nobody said:


> did he get caught because of this site or just happened to be a member here but caught because of outside reasons?
> 
> its such a shame "getting caught" is even a phrase that applies to marijuana. i feel blessed to have a medical license, my scoliosis is very very painful at times.
> 
> but anyways, like i said, did he get arrested because of posting on here or just happened to post here?


outside reasons for sure.

there was an outside narc, his other stuff being easy to find just sealed the deal . . . . without the narc, this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## doitinthewoods (Nov 16, 2009)

this is why area/state growers threads are a bad idea. They promote networking between people who may or may not have the best intentions.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 16, 2009)

well you can never be too carefull, thats why i dont post pics, and dont shit were i sleep, so the feds or local authoraties can waste how ever fucking much money watching me has they want. they wont even catch me with a seed or stem.

stay safe my friends


----------



## mr. greenthumbs (Nov 16, 2009)

rollitup said:


> One of our users was busted yesterday for one plant it looks like. This is very alarming but I would like to point out a couple things.
> 
> Charges: cultivation of marijuana, possession of marijuana and drug paraphernalia and public nuisance.
> 
> ...


i had a friend from missouri with them exact charges and he got 28 years.


----------



## Roseman (Nov 17, 2009)

What can we do as members here to help grow this site and encourage everyone that it is very safe unless they are very foolish?

We need to get the word out that Mango made too many mistakes and it was not the fault of this site that he got popped. 

You can't catch a fish, unless he first opens his mouth!


----------



## sheskunk (Nov 17, 2009)

Roseman said:


> What can we do as members here to help grow this site and encourage everyone that it is very safe unless they are very foolish?
> 
> We need to get the word out that Mango made too many mistakes and it was not the fault of this site that he got popped.
> 
> You can't catch a fish, unless he first opens his mouth!



http://www.wikihow.com/Snag-a-Fish









*How to Snag a Fish*

This will teach you how to "snag" a fish. Snag is the term for hooking a fish in fresh or salt water, without them actually biting the bait on your hook.



*Steps*



Choose your hook and bait for the type of fish you want to catch as well as a weight. These are all subject to the area in which you are fishing. For a lake I would suggest .5oz sinkers so that you don't snag anysea weed while reeling in your line. Depending on the fish you are trying to catch, adjust your hook size accordingly as well. No matter the size, snagging a fish is always the same type of motion.
Cast your line somewhere 20 to 30 yards away (60 feet) with a good amount of bait, it is important to firmly secure your bait to the hook in order to preserve it and not lose it in the snagging process. Bait can go fast doing this.
Wait until you feel fish tugging and biting at your line. Keep your pole vertical with the water (straight out) and make sure your line has as little slack as possible.
Once you have felt a few bites, wait until you feel your next one, then pull up and back over your shoulder as fast as you can, while reeling. Your objective is simple, pulling the bait will catch any fish near the hook and possibly hook them, allowing you to reel them in. Other times fish will actively chase the bait, as it moves away quickly, thinking it is fleeing prey.
With practice and good reflexes as well as timing, you can hook fish rather quickly. Snagging is especially useful for bass, who will chase and try to gulp down your whole hook before it gets away, as well as small bluegill and sunfish in the shallows of most lakes.
For snagging ocean fish it is especially useful with a heavy weight that gets you low to the bottom, you can snag not only fish, but Lobster and Crabs! However be careful with lobster as there are strict regulations regarding their capture. Be sure your are legally allowed to keep them as a catch, if not, throw them back.
Another good way to snag fish is by going to a local lake and finding a small shallow bay with clear water or parts of the lake that have carp in them. tie on a large treble hook (4/0-7/0 size)and leave 3-4 in of extra line when you tie it on and tie a large sinker on to that extra line(use at least 30 pound test line). look around for some big carp cast far from them reel in until your hook is right under one and jerk your rod up as hard as you can and hold on tight.This is a very effective way i caught 6 carp #1-23lbs 2#-46 lbs 3#-15 lbs #4-19 lbs #5-28 lbs #6-34 lbs
 

*[edit] Tips*



For practice, visit a lake or stream and try to snag small fish in the shallows. Being able to see them will visually represent the motions and actions of fish as they are biting at your bait, and it will assist you in understanding what is happening with the fishes actions as you try to snag them. Then when you cast far out and cannot see the fish, you can just picture them like smaller ones, and visualize the catch. Having had a lot of practice at this, it is a very useful skill for any fisherman. It is also surprising how many fishermen don't know how to do this.


----------



## jordisgarden (Nov 17, 2009)

a big mistake people make is using the same name on here that they use for other shit. i was one who did that then i realised that when you googled my screen name it led you right to me....thanks for changing my info riu you guys rule..


----------

